# Meatzapalooza Chili, Dino Eggs, Japs and Ribs Q-View



## sqwib (Apr 29, 2011)

04/23/2011 Ribs, Meatzapalooza Chili, Dino Eggs and Japs
 

*Updated February 12th, 2013 (fixed photo links on chili)*

*Updated February 27th, 2013 (fixed photo links on Dino Eggs)*

The family was wanting some ribs, so I threw some spares on "Frank" with some Chili, Japs and Dino eggs.
For this smoke I used Kingsford Original Charcoal as a main fuel source, this was actually a test run using charcoal on "Frank".

Since the majority of the Family likes fall off the bone ribs, (I prefer a bit of tug), these were cooked the standard  3 - 2 - 1 method at about 225° - 250° for a good 6 hours, I prepped and rubbed the Ribs just prior to placing them in the smoker.

After I got the charcoal going, added a split  of cherry, left the firebox door open until the split settled down a bit and threw the ribs in the smoker on a rib rack, setup the Maverick ET732 and went upstairs for a little break before starting my Meatsapalooza Chili.














8077658617_d6bbc45625_c.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Sep 17, 2013



















8077658885_21c6052f0d_c.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Sep 17, 2013



















8077650152_61d2933613_c.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Sep 17, 2013



















8077658289_c4282656f9_c.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Sep 17, 2013



















8077649088_1263de1172_c.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Sep 17, 2013



















8077657757_8e92215dd0_c.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Sep 17, 2013



















8077648284_8f51e97f21_c.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Sep 17, 2013






The photos above show my method for rubbing the ribs,(ribs are trimmed St. Louis style).
I have found this to work best for me, many will use mustard because of the instant sticking power of the mustard base,

however I see no need for it, (but use it if it makes you happy), the ribs will sweat from the rub and stick just fine within an hour.

-3- Smoking at 225° - 250° for a maximum of 3 hours uncovered in a rib rack.
-2- Place in a steamer pan, bone side down and foil, smoke for 2 hours.
-1- Then remove foil and smoke another hour.
A steamer pan was placed on the reverse flow plate just below the ribs to catch any drippings, believe it or not you really wont catch much the first 3 hours, you will get most of your juice from the foiling.

Ribs were spritzed several times after the first hour.

After the first 3 hours the ribs were placed bone side down in the steamer pan then foiled, you do not need to add any liquid but many will still add some to the foiled ribs.

Two hours later the foil was removed and the ribs were cooked another hour in the pan with no foil, you can rotate the ribs after a half hour (moving the bottom ribs to the top that are covered by the top ribs)

One hour later the ribs are removed and allowed to rest up to a half an hour before slicing.The ribs were cut down, brushed thoroughly with Sweet Baby Rays BBQ Sauce and the juices in the pan.
 













8077656177_b4db06eb8b_c.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Sep 17, 2013






The ribs were good, the family loved them I was just about to run a rack over to my neighbor when Sam, my younger daughter came in with a bunch of friends... so looks like my neighbors out of luck, they loved the ribs and the Meatsapalooza chili.
I don't think these kids ever had ribs or chili before.
I was a little surprised on the smoke ring since I primarily used charcoal, I would have imagined lesser of a ring.

*My notes on this cook*
I would not cook them this way for a party where they would sit in a steamer pan for any lengt6h of time, I would use the modified 3 - 2 - 1 illustrated in the beginning of this page, they were good for dinner but as far as left overs go, they dry out pretty quick, about 2 - 3 days and they're tough, still tasty but tough.
I don't care for such a huge pull back either but then again these ribs were to satisfy my family and not me, I am the black sheep.
[h3]Meatsapalooza Chili[/h3]













8080094619_a73810813d_c.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Sep 17, 2013





[h3]  [/h3][h3]Got the hankering for some chili[/h3]
Used my Lodge Cast Iron Dutch oven and Cast Iron skillet.
 
Oiled the Dutch Oven placed the DO on a burner Sauteed one large onion in some Olive oil on the skillet, slightly salted (sea salt) and cracked some fresh pepper, dumped them in the DO then started on the meats.
Started with some basic stewing meat browned, salt and pepper... into the DO
One Lb. Jimmy Dean hot sausage browned, drained and spiced with my pig rub... into the DO
Browned 80/20 ground meat salt and pepper... into the DO.
Crisped up a 1/2 lb bacon drained and ...into the DO
Had some rib bits simmering in hot water got about a half a pound of rib meat... into the DO
Two cans of Diced tomatoes... into the DO
Three chipotles chopped... into the DO
One Large Green pepper chopped... into the DO
Then the spices were added
Cumin
Coriander
Taco Seasoning
Chili Powder
crushed Garlic
Basil
Oregano
Sea Salt
Cracked Pepper
Then into the smoker for 6 hours or so @ 225°








 






 







 






 






 






 






 






 






 






 













 







 






 








I ladled off the grease during the smoke.

Chili is always a fun recipe and a good way to recycle some scraps and leftovers, I love making Gumbo, Chili, Soup and Stew on the smoker, gives me something to snack on throughout the smoke and the longer its in the smoker, the better!

 

 






  
 Dino Eggs​ My little Sister has Easter dinner every year and I wanted to do something a little different.

Bacon can even make Easter a little better.

If you like Sausage McMuffin with Egg, you will definitely like these

You get 3 for 1 with this recipe

These do not freeze well, they get a weird spongy texture, so dont freeze them.​











  
Deviled Dino Eggs

Take some Dino Eggs and slice in half remove the
 yolk and mix up your favorite deviled egg recipe
 or you can pipe on a cheese spread or use that cheese in a can.
 



















  

Deviled Dino Egg Sandwich


Lettuce, Tomato, Cheddar and Monterrey Jack Cheese with Mayo.

_My favorite of the three_.


 
16 Small eggs hard boiled
1 Package JD Hot
1 Package JD Italian
16 slices thick cut bacon.



My lovely assistant was so kind as to make these up and let me take the pictures.
We found it easier to completely remove the chubb of sausage from its package and cut into 8 equal parts
 






 






 






 






 






 






 




 






 






 






 







 






 






 






 







 

These were placed on the smoker and ready in under 2 hours, very tasty and very filling. These make great Deviled eggs and a pretty cool presentation as well.



Below are a few pics from Easter.
 






 






 
 The general consensus on these were two thumbs up, even for the folks not too keen on sausage, I am gonna try a batch with ground beef in place of the pork sausage and another batch with no ground meat just a wrap of bacon.
I really Enjoyed the sandwich more than anything.


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 29, 2011)

AWESOME Sqwib!!!

I have bookmarked this for the dino egss.

I just put some spares on too.

  Craig


----------



## tshine (Apr 29, 2011)

Question on the dino egg, do you smoke them as prepared (sausage and bacon) then cut them in half, take out the yolk and make them deviled egg style or just cut and eat?

Either way they look awesome! Nice work


----------



## sqwib (Apr 29, 2011)

tshine said:


> Question on the dino egg, do you smoke them as prepared (sausage and bacon) then cut them in half, take out the yolk and make them deviled egg style or just cut and eat?
> 
> Either way they look awesome! Nice work


Yes, Make the Dino eggs and slice in half later remove the yolk and mix up your favorite devilled egg recipe. you can also pipe on a cheese spread as well.


----------



## irie (Apr 29, 2011)

never heard of a dino egg, let alone a deviled dino egg but those looks delicious! Everything turned out great. I might have to try making some of those this weekend that sand which sounds great too. Nice job!


----------



## thunderdome (Apr 29, 2011)

Great pics and post.

The ribs look nailed, and WOW @ the Dino Eggs


----------



## gros cochon (Apr 29, 2011)

You gotta be kidding me! What a great post. Everything looks awesome. I can't stop looking at that chili mmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 29, 2011)

Awesome dude!


----------



## shooter1 (Apr 29, 2011)

Very Cool! Very creative with the dino eggs, gonna have to try that sometime. Great job and the chili looks delicious.


----------



## miamirick (Apr 29, 2011)

squib

  thats some good looking stuff there i bet that was a hit at the easter party!!!


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 29, 2011)

Now that is right up my alley. I am definately a meat guy. Skip the salad and desert and bring me more meat.


----------



## chef willie (Apr 29, 2011)

Sqwib, as always your postings are amazing....really, really like the dino egg idea....I'm gonna havta do some of these soon...great post, thanks for the idea


----------



## les3176 (Apr 29, 2011)

Thats some feast!!!! Nice job!!!


----------



## hardslicer (Apr 29, 2011)

omg....I am printing this up and putting it some place safe....most definately on my to make list......nice!


----------



## canadiannewbie (Apr 29, 2011)

Nothing short of brilliant!

The idea of smoking anything wraped in bacon is awesome.

Thanks for the incredible documentation :-)

Dave in Ottawa


----------



## fife (Apr 29, 2011)

WOW now that is what I call a GREAT Q-View


----------



## africanmeat (Apr 30, 2011)

The Dino egg look great i will put it in my recipe book thanks .

it looks yummmme


----------



## sqwib (May 2, 2011)

Thanks all for the kind words,My wife calls the Dino eggs the "perfect breakfast" served with a side of toast.I'm gonna do another batch for an upcoming event and make some deviled and some with the cheese in a can, I know some folks may cringe at the canned Cheese stuff, but it is really good.I will keep you all posted.


----------



## puck2660 (May 2, 2011)

awesome post!


----------



## rowdyrawhide (May 20, 2011)

TAG!!!  I am definitely gonna make some Dino eggs


----------



## bob -b-q (Sep 13, 2011)

OK! I searched out the dino eggs and found you here. I liked what I saw and planned for the up coming weekends smoking fun, However! I kept coming back and looking at the Chili. It stuck with me for days. I have smoked the meats, I have smoked the beans but the Chili itself? I need to know more on this. I have never thought of this, sorry. You said it yourself, Smoking soup, chili, stew and OK I'm hooked.

I do however need a little more. Can you please give us some more detail on the smoking procedures. Temp, what to look for, any kind of tips. I Must try!! I Must!!


----------



## sqwib (Sep 13, 2011)

Bob -B-Q said:


> OK! I searched out the dino eggs and found you here. I liked what I saw and planned for the up coming weekends smoking fun, However! I kept coming back and looking at the Chili. It stuck with me for days. I have smoked the meats, I have smoked the beans but the Chili itself? I need to know more on this. I have never thought of this, sorry. You said it yourself, Smoking soup, chili, stew and OK I'm hooked.
> 
> I do however need a little more. Can you please give us some more detail on the smoking procedures. Temp, what to look for, any kind of tips. I Must try!! I Must!!


The temps are around 225° the only other tip I can think of is when the surface gets that smoky film stir it into the chili to increase the smoky flavor.

The nice thing about Stews Soups and Chili is, you can leave them on all day and chow down when doing long smokes like Butts


----------



## bob -b-q (Sep 13, 2011)

SQWIB said:


> The temps are around 225° the only other tip I can think of is when the surface gets that smoky film stir it into the chili to increase the smoky flavor.
> 
> The nice thing about Stews Soups and Chili is, you can leave them on all day and chow down when doing long smokes like Butts




This is awesome! thanks..I shall start with chili. Thanks again for the cool idea.


----------



## bob -b-q (Mar 19, 2012)

SQWIB,

    Thanks again for the great ideas. I did try both the Dino eggs and the chili. Both were just plain awesome! I took both to my neighborhood smoke off and kicked butt with both. Thanks again for the ideas and the advice.   .


----------



## sqwib (Mar 20, 2012)

Awesome, glad it worked out.


----------



## smokeydokey (Sep 12, 2012)

Sqwib,

Love this post, I fell in love with the Dino eggs at first sight,and really cottoned to the idea of the deviled dino eggs... and then I started thinking... I make Amish eggs that come out tasting more like deviled eggs than pickled eggs that would be perfect for this application. Heres the link to the recipe and technique...It super easy and I think would be fantastic in Dino form.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123678/amish-mustard-eggs#post_826124

-Smokey Dokey


----------



## sqwib (Sep 12, 2012)

That's so funny you brought this up, I made a batch of those on December of 2010, been seeing how long they can go, last test was 14 months, gonna break one out next month for a 22 month checkup.

Give it a shot and let me know how they come out, I did try an Amish mustard egg as a deviled egg and it was nasty.


----------



## smokeydokey (Sep 14, 2012)

Thats funny.

I LOVE those things, I found that its about the easiest egg salad to make in the world. Just add mayo. As far as deviling, I think they are too seasoned to add any more than something bland like mayo or marscapone to.

I can't make them last any more than a couple of months before the wolverines sniff them out and inhale them. I think they will make awesome Dino-eggs, I will try at some  point and post. Thanks for the great idea starter.

-SD


----------



## diesel (Sep 14, 2012)

SQWIB,

Once again you have out done yourself.. man that looks good.  Very impressed with the dino eggs.


----------



## sqwib (Sep 14, 2012)

SmokeyDokey said:


> Thats funny.
> 
> I LOVE those things, I found that its about the easiest egg salad to make in the world. Just add mayo. As far as deviling, I think they are too seasoned to add any more than something bland like mayo or marscapone to.
> 
> ...


You don't find the taste of the egg salad sour, using the Amish Mustard Eggs?

Give it a shot and keep us posted.


----------



## smokeydokey (Sep 14, 2012)

SQWIB said:


> You don't find the taste of the egg salad sour, using the Amish Mustard Eggs?
> 
> Give it a shot and keep us posted.


Sqwib,

Mine are not in least bit sour. I tried cutting down on the sugar in the original recipe in a batch, and they were a bit sour, but if you keep the sugar content up, they are not  sour at all. At least to my taste. The other thing I added to my recipe is Shriracha hot sauce (an equal amount to the mustard used) and that adds a lot as well.

Heres the recipe I ended up with. Give it a try if your recipe is different. These have quickly become a staple in our house. I also use the same recipe for what I call " Amish Kim Chee". I just add shredded cabbage to a new batch of sauce and keep it in the fridge. It is SO good with any smoked meat and it especially rocks on a Bratwurst and bun. I will post that one shortly.

Heres the recipe:

Hot Amish Mustard Eggs

Boil and Peel 24 eggs and put into a heat proof container. Ideally a 1/2 to 1 gallon glass jar with lid.
 
 
1/3 C yellow mustard

1/3 C Shriracha hot sauce
1/1/4 cup of sugar
1 Tblsp salt
1 1/2 cup cider vinegar
1 1/2  cup water

Mix all ingredients in saucepan and bring to a boil, stirring almost constantly.
 
Pour sauce over eggs.
 
Let cool.
 
Put container in Fridge for at least 72 hours to let eggs absorb the sauce. I have some in the fridge that have been hanging for a couple of months and they just get better with age.

SD


----------



## coronaca92879 (Sep 14, 2012)

Looks great.


----------



## ribwizzard (Sep 17, 2013)

Sqwib,

On the Dino eggs, do you hard boil or soft boil before adding the sausage and bacon? How do you keep from overcooking the egg?


----------



## sqwib (Sep 17, 2013)

Ribwizzard said:


> Sqwib,
> 
> On the Dino eggs, do you hard boil or soft boil before adding the sausage and bacon? How do you keep from overcooking the egg?


Hard boiled is fine  they fare pretty well wrapped in the sausage and bacon, I would try it both ways and post back with your results.


----------



## bgosnell151 (Sep 18, 2013)

I have officially decided to join Sqwib for each and every holiday.  Sqwib balls, Dino eggs... yum


----------

